# Help please.



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay this isn't about GSD's but there isn't a place for Siberian huskies. My boyfriend recently got one from a good friend of ours and she is a little over 3 months. I was wondering if someone knows the breed and can help me. She's not potty trained yet but we've been working with her and she's doing better but not quite there yet. She's not really interested in coming to us when we call her. The only time she will listen is when we have a treat in our hands. She's more interested in going outside and playing with our other dogs. She's even more interested in our neighbors dog and getting out of our fence to go play with her. Can anybody help me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Other dogs you have more than one, what are the sexes...not two females, I hope?


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes we have two others and another one we are holding til her fence is put up. So in all three other dogs. The one we're holding is a female but she's fixed and the other two, one is a female 11 years old, fixed and the last is my male German shepherd mix and he's intact.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Keep her tethered to you. Search for "two week shutdown" on this site- it's a great resource for introducing new dogs without overwhelming them and allowing them to learn how things work in the house.... and it will help with potty training.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Whenever my friend that we got her from first got her they lived here so she already knew all the dogs. They moved out and took her with. Then the guy got another job so he didn't have time for her so she came back here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

cjla said:


> Okay this isn't about GSD's but there isn't a place for Siberian huskies. My boyfriend recently got one from a good friend of ours and she is a little over 3 months. I was wondering if someone knows the breed and can help me. She's not potty trained yet but we've been working with her and she's doing better but not quite there yet. She's not really interested in coming to us when we call her. The only time she will listen is when we have a treat in our hands. She's more interested in going outside and playing with our other dogs. She's even more interested in our neighbors dog and getting out of our fence to go play with her. Can anybody help me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like typical Husky behavior. They are opposite from GSDs. They are very independent and stubborn, would rather run away than recall, they are escape artists. So always keep her leashed when outside. As far a potty training, if you can take her out every two hours and 15 minutes after a meal. When she goes to the bathroom, praise her and give her a treat.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Is this your first husky ? They're a breed that definitely needs to be researched before getting one. My first dog was a husky, and I've since converted to shepherds because of the trainability level. Huskies are natural runners, and unfortunately are also natural escape artists. Once a husky realizes that they can disobey you, you're going to have a **** of a time getting them to listen. They're not bad dogs, they're just VERY intelligent and very independent. We put over a $1000 into our fence to ensure ours didn't get out, yet he still found ways. Don't bother getting an electric fence, they're so fast that they don't feel it. I would look into the two week shutdown like mentioned from the other person. And keep her tethered to you. You want to make sure to train that when you say "come", she HAS to "come". Recall should be your biggest focus with a husky, because they LOVE to run, run, run! After all, that is what they are bred for. Unfortunately, huskies are one of those breeds that just LOVE to do things their way, and you MUST be a very strong owner to make your dog into an enjoyable companion. My advice is to get a trainer and train train train. She is still young so you have plenty of time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I used to own and sled Siberian Huskies. What you have is exactly what they are and should be.

Independent, stubborn, live to run so they will escape the average yard by jumping, climbing or digging. They LOVE to dig holes in the summer so expect your yard to resemble the moon. I would suggest purchasing a dog run as you can make it escape proof...unlike your yard.

Beautiful breed and I still love them but they are much more than a pretty face. You really should have done your homework before getting this dog. This breed was bred to pull a sled and hunt so they are a working breed dog that live to run. Very high energy and be prepared for lots of shedding come spring.

Teaching recall....very difficult and always unreliable at best. I did put cd titles on two of mine but always had several friends hanging out around the ring during off lead and recall. They were 50/50 at best and took 10+ trials before I managed 3 legs.

The shelters are full of huskies because people did not take into account how difficult they can be to contain.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Keep her on a tie out for her own safety. If she gets out, you run the risk of her either never coming back or being hit by a car. I was also always nervous someone would keep mine because of their beauty. Invest in microchip- I've heard they have tracking ones now as well. While you're in the house, randomly call her to you thought out the day and treat her. Teach her coming is a good, rewarding thing. Never call her over to yell at her or crate her (unless she likes her crate). Play bond building games with her. Someone recommended to me that I keep toys put away and only take them out when I was ready to play, so that they learn you're the fun person and she should be excited to see you. (I never actually tried that one)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Not just huskies but typical northern breed behavior! My Samoyd loved "going" - and was very adept at keeping just out of reach. This was years ago but I do remember! Recall? What's that??? She'd come back when she got ready.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Saphire said:


> The shelters are full of huskies because people did not take into account how difficult they can be to contain.


This is sadly EXTREMELY true. People get them for their beauty without ANY prior research and then have a rude awakening when they realize the effort they take. Two friends of mine thought it would be a great idea to get two sibling puppies without any prior dog knowledge and against my warning and they were miserable. I ended up being their main care giver until the owners could get their crap together and fix their fence / exercise them everyday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm a dog with a bone here!  So to clarify,I understand one dog is temporary? Who will be living with this doggie and what's that dogs gender?


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Too distracted?*

*The little one likely has DISTRACTION PROBLEMS.*
*If she is too new in your household, she hasn't yet learned that*
*YOU are her pack leader. Likely, the little one regards you as her lesser, or at most, her equal, (her LITTER MATE) so she pays no attention to you.*

*Use a firmer voice and make her EARN her treats. The "Watch ME"*
*command will help you. HOld up a treat that she wants, to your*
*eyes, and keep repeating WATCH ME, so that every time she hears this command, she will look in your eyes... then when you have her attention, give her a treat. You need a lot of repetition followed by a reward... to the point where your reward is no longer a TREAT, but loving words.*

*Huskies are very INDEPENDENT so you need patience and time to*
*get the little one to understand you.*


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Huskies are a challenge for sure! They are amazing escape artist! Only use a plastic crate to crate train, they can and will figure there way out of a metal crate! Exercise your husky a lot. Invest in interactive toys, a bored husky is a destructive husky. The husky is highly intelligent like the shepherd but are stubborn and not focused on their owner. Huskies enjoy the company of other dogs much more than their master, don't take it personal. Never have a husky off leash if they get free never chase them! They will view this as a game and run harder and faster. Always have a treat on hand to lure them back with. 
Positive training only with a husky, prong collars do not work. PATIENCE! They are a great breed but read read read and educate yourself. You will be glad you did. I have a nine month old husky as well as 2 shepherds. They are a fun loving dog but are completely different from the shepherd. Huskies will challenge you in ways you never thought a dog could. Good Luck


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Well I'm a dog with a bone here!  So to clarify,I understand one dog is temporary? Who will be living with this doggie and what's that dogs gender?


Yes one dog is temporary. Its my boyfriend's mother's dog. And its a fixed female. We have her because they are working on building a fence and she's a shelty so very high energy!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses!! As for research yes i should have, I'm a stay at home mom and its my boyfriends dog he's just working everyday so its up to me to train her. My boyfriend knows these dogs and has had them before. He used to live in Alaska. I'll be sure to research a lot on the breed!! She is very stubborn lol but I'm up to the task. I was going to take my shepherd mix running with me once i get him a collar but i think i will walk him and take her running with me. We aren't going to give her up so no worries on her being a shelter dog. It won't happen. Again i really appreciate all the advice!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok so not a lifetime two female home,that's good! I'd read the info on that link and take away from it what you need. If she is a puppy you won't see issues for 18 to 26 months,most likely. If you do it right you won't see issues at all! Right now you have three and that is a pack! 

http://leerburg.com/introducingdogs.htm


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> Never have a husky off leash if they get free never chase them! They will view this as a game and run harder and faster. Always have a treat on hand to lure them back with.


Question here I don't have a Husky nor plans to get one. I have heard this samething about Greyhounds.

My thinking is that a properly trained dog comes when you call them? So what's the deal here? Just curious not doubting those with experience!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Siberian huskies being independent thus not really caring where you are or what you want. Not a breed that can be off lead or ever having a reliable recall....live and breath to run so that overpowers keeping them close. Breed characteristics tell you what they will be. You won't see a Siberian Husky in Schutzhund for a reason just like you won't see a German Shepherd dog team in the Iditorod.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Siberian huskies being independent thus not really caring where you are or what you want. Not a breed that can be off lead or ever having a reliable recall....live and breath to run so that overpowers keeping them close. Breed characteristics tell you what they will be. You won't see a Siberian Husky in Schutzhund for a reason just like you won't see a German Shepherd dog team in the Iditorod.


That's what I wanted to know! Thanks!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Siberian huskies being independent thus not really caring where you are or what you want. Not a breed that can be off lead or ever having a reliable recall....live and breath to run so that overpowers keeping them close. Breed characteristics tell you what they will be. You won't see a Siberian Husky in Schutzhund for a reason just like you won't see a German Shepherd dog team in the Iditorod.


No, but ask John Suter about his standard poodles in the Iditarod!!


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Ok so not a lifetime two female home,that's good! I'd read the info on that link and take away from it what you need. If she is a puppy you won't see issues for 18 to 26 months,most likely. If you do it right you won't see issues at all! Right now you have three and that is a pack!
> 
> http://leerburg.com/introducingdogs.htm


Well we have three females right now including the puppy. One female is going home when they get the fence up. The other female besides the puppy is an 11 year old lab. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

cjla said:


> Well we have three females right now including the puppy. One female is going home when they get the fence up. The other female besides the puppy is an 11 year old lab.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And both older females are fixed. The pup isn't

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> No, but ask John Suter about his standard poodles in the Iditarod!!


Poodles never made it to the finish line...vets pulled them off team at check point.

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19901224&slug=1111229


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Question here I don't have a Husky nor plans to get one. I have heard this samething about Greyhounds.
> 
> My thinking is that a properly trained dog comes when you call them? So what's the deal here? Just curious not doubting those with experience!


My german shepherd and my husky are 1 month apart. I have taken them both to obedience class from day one. They have attended puppy and novice class and I continuously train them, yet the husky when off leash will not respond to the heir command. His love to run takes over and nothing else matters. My german shepherd responds and immediately returns to my side. 
When inside or on leash he is just as obedient but if he is given the chance to run free he will take it!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> My german shepherd and my husky are 1 month apart. I have taken them both to obedience class from day one. They have attended puppy and novice class and I continuously train them, yet the husky when off leash will not respond to the heir command. His love to run takes over and nothing else matters. My german shepherd responds and immediately returns to my side.
> When inside or on leash he is just as obedient but if he is given the chance to run free he will take it!


I get it, just wanting to understand it. Thanks


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cjla said:


> And both older females are fixed. The pup isn't
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah two Females was my concern. I understand it can be done but the Female/Female households are not the norm, it's not to be taken lightly!

I'm from Boxer world and it's a big no! Boxers and Buddies does not put two Female Boxers together period (except to experienced households) and a Female of another breed is a maybe.

I've been breaking up dog fights since I was a kid. My neighbors Dobbie and another neighbors at the time, were fighting in the yard. One neighbor was going to get a gun! I grabbed a hose! Problem solved! 

I've faced down charging pitt bulls to protect my puppy and had to break up fights between my GSD and my BullMastiff mix.That's when I learned three dogs are a pack!

But nothing put the fear of God into me like my little Struddell (White Boxer) did when she nutted up on Gunther over new born kittens!

I had never seen a dog move that fast! So Female/Female scares the crap out of me. I just flat out don't trust any Female pairings.

But yep there out there but you guys that can do it are not the norm your all special!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am many years out now for having multiple dogs but when I had my huskies I had 2 females...2 males all kenneled together. There were squabbles, the worst instigator was when I let dog #5 a Cairn Terrier into visit. He was something else but he earned his spot in the pack by jumping on top of a dog house and howling with the others. Fights always looked and sounded worse than they really were. As for male/male or female/female, I was able to allow them to sort it out. I do think huskies are more pack oriented than many other breeds.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Like Middleofnowhere, I had a gorgeous Samoyed. She was as sweet as she was beautiful. She loved other dogs. Got along with everyone. My female GSD, on the other hand, was DA. One of the only dogs the GSD ever liked was a husky.

I love the GSD breed, but there is something to be said about breeds that aren't so picky about doggie friends. My hound mix can be with any dog, male, female, old, young, large or small. Same sex dogs, siblings, even same sex siblings can live together in hound world. I'm loving hound world. It makes life so easy and peaceful. It's nice to not have to deal with the DA anymore.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Huskies are pack guys so I would suppose they would be able to deal but yeah depending on the other breed of dogs, And hounds to I can see that.

But when you see a goofy wiggle boxer girl go off her nut! The thought of two females in the same household scares the living crap out of me! 

Can you say...Bomb squad!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh man I don't envy you!!! You've gotten a pretty good run down on the husky breed. I cant stand their mentality of "What can I do for you? Oh no no, you have this backwards... It's what can YOU do for me?" They're beautiful dogs but you'll never catch me with one. I love them... as friends dogs lol. 

Siberian Huskies ADORE running. If you find one that doesn't like to run, something is wrong with that dog! Escape proofing your yard is next to impossible. As mentioned already, get a dog run. MUCH easier to escape proof. You'll want that sucker anchored solidly on some sort of cement dig proof area and the top of the run covered so no climbing or jumping out because they will totally climb out given the chance. 

Kiss thoughts of a recall goodbye. All the huskies I've know and worked with, even from an early age had ZERO recall. They are so independent, it's like a reliable recall is a death sentence to them. Tether her to you, train as well as you can and make sure to enforce commands taught.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

KZoppa said:


> Kiss thoughts of a recall goodbye. All the huskies I've know and worked with, even from an early age had ZERO recall. They are so independent, it's like a reliable recall is a death sentence to them. Tether her to you, train as well as you can and make sure to enforce commands taught.


WOW, so it seems pretty clear "NO RECALL"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> WOW, so it seems pretty clear "NO RECALL"



pretty much. every single husky I've ever known and worked with simply wouldn't work a reliable recall. It didn't matter how much training was put in. It was not happening. Huskies are runners. They like to run. They know a recall means no more running and will choose to run and eventually face any consequences over not being able to run. They will dodge you pretty efficiently if you chase them too. You stand a better chance at teaching a hound on scent to recall effectively than you do a husky IMO. They're a difficult breed for training period. GSDs will think about what you're asking and decide whether to do it but likely will do it simply to please their people. A husky will straight up blow you off unless you have something they absolutely want... like food. Still, using food, don't expect much with a recall. Running and having that freedom will pretty much always trump your food bribe.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's A Husky Thing - Siberian Husky Forum

...for more info.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> It's A Husky Thing - Siberian Husky Forum
> 
> ...for more info.


Wow you found one! Gonna look thanks!Not I dog I'll ever own but interesting none the less.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm yeah guys tons on no recall,escape artist stubborn..yeah sign me up!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

About 4,700,000 results (0.16 seconds) 



from Google


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> She's not really interested in coming to us when we call her. The only time she will listen is when we have a treat in our hands.


So always carry treats and reward her when she returns to you. Teach her to heel for food. Teach her to sit and stand and lie down with food. Teach her to wait and reward with food. Get her to focus on you. 

Many people will get bored or fed up with using food rewards after a few days and don't realize they can use this technique to their advantage in many ways. 

You have to use what the dog likes.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

MadLab said:


> So always carry treats and reward her when she returns to you. Teach her to heel for food. Teach her to sit and stand and lie down with food. Teach her to wait and reward with food. Get her to focus on you.
> 
> Many people will get bored or fed up with using food rewards after a few days and don't realize they can use this technique to their advantage in many ways.
> 
> You have to use what the dog likes.


I've had huskies. You *can* train a recall, but you'd better make it well worth their while. I've found that rewarding them with more free time to run when you recall them is one effective way to get them to come back. One of our huskies would ONLY return if you asked him if he wanted to go for a ride. Every time he came back when I said that, we went for a ride. Even with a fenced yard, unless I was right there AND engaging our huskies, they were tied out. So if I was going to play fetch with another dog and not be on top of the huskies, they were on the tie-out. 

I love huskies, and may indeed have another husky in the future, but you definitely need to do some research if you're going to a husky from a breed like the GSD.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

OP here's a husky forum that some of us from here are on in regards to our sibes:
Husky Owners - The Siberian Husky Forum

I've had northern breeds all my life. I am addicted to the challenge, beauty, exercise, and independence. Couple of tips that may help:

1. To instigate a desire to come to you, you can try calling the dog and then turning and jogging away. For my sibes it has always triggered several instincts (prey, pack, and play). When the dog catches you, or up to you, offer a high value treat reward. As OriginalWacky said, a recall can be trained but I wouldn't trust it 100% of the time.

2. As others have said don't attempt an off leash recall outside of a contained area. They will be 5 miles away before they realize you're not keeping up. 

3. I wouldn't trust a sibe with a small animal. I've heard many stories about sibes killing cats, small dogs, birds, vermin, etc. A couple I'm friends with has a system worked out with the farmers they live near. $10 per chicken, $15 if its a rooster, $5 per pet bunny, and $$$$$$ per cow calf. Obvs the couple needs to do a much better job containing their sibes but it speaks to the prey instincts of the breed. Certainly there are exceptions to every rule though, not every husky will be a supreme hunter. 

4. And OP, if you have a fenced back yard please don't let the sibe out there unattended...ever. Sibes will dig under, climb over, break through, unlatch, or whatever else they can problem solve to get out of an enclosed space. I had a female that once found her way off a second story balcony terrace. 

5. Invest in an undercoat rake if you don't have one already. A furminator is all well and good for finishing, but I've yet to find one with tines long enough to get through the winter coat. Vacuum daily, shop vac hourly, and dust flat surfaces every 5 mins during spring and fall. 

6. Other than a sleeping husky, a quiet husky is a mischievous husky. Husky proof the house. For us that means: no food on counters, no dishes in sinks, all towels and cloths are above human eye level, papers are weighted down on desks and counters, pens/markers are in drawers, trash cans are behind closed doors. When I'm gone my husky always has access to bones/antlers for chewing, puzzle toys, highly durable squeaky toys, and is restricted to hard wood floors. I've had two huskies get bored and dig up my carpet. 

This can all certainly be avoided with crating a dog all day. I've just found it easier to deal with doing these things myself than coming home to a stressed out sibe who has potentially injured itself trying escape a crate and/or destroyed the crate and then the house.

7. Easiest way to avoid the destruction is through exercise. I do 3 miles every morning with mine and then free play in the evenings out in a large fenced in lot.

8. Lastly, huskies are much smarter than a lot of people give them credit for. After doing 4 repetitions of the same trick wouldn't you be over it? Same with huskies in my experience. Food will only get you so far. After that make yourself waaaay more interesting or take a break. Finder (husky in my avatar) is training toward getting TDI certified. We train in 5-10 intervals and take lots of breaks. They can be trained. You have just gotta get creative and be persistent.

On a happy note though, I have never come across a more silly/playful breed. Personally I think they are easily as smart as GSDs  (just less willing to train) and between the antics, noises, contortions, and jumbo sized personalities are an absolute riot to live with. 

I wish you all the very best with your husky!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well on a down note and true to form. There is a Lost Husky notice at the Quickie Mart here escaped from yard.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Well then with the small animals that might be a problem. Not with me but with someone that lives two houses down from me. She has chickens and we've had issues before with a dog i was holding at the time and also my friends dog. My friends dog is a lab and he can jump like no other. He recently started jumping out my kitchen window when they bring him over. He can also jump the fence. Well he decided to go check out her chickens. And she got really mad. From what another friend told me if chicken lady hadn't thought it was my other friends lab then she would have shot him. All he was doing was checking everything out, wanting to see what that noise and small were. He's a sweetheart to other animals. I've seen it. It just makes me worry that my husky will get shot and chicken lady will deal with the consequences from the PD. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well def don't let the husky and lab get into cahoots together! lol

I'd prolly just make sure you have the husky contained at all times. We clip on a lead before we get near a door. I double check my grip on the leash before opening the door. I load my other dog into the car first so there's no chance of the husky escaping while my GSD is climbing in. I tie the husky leash to a seatback post. Opening the car door I body block the opening and untie the leash while holding Finder's collar in the other. He is never offleash in an area with less than an 8 foot fence. When he is offleash I follow him around to make sure he doesn't dig or climb. It sounds like a lot of work, but once you get into a groove it all comes naturally. 

Just make sure that the kitchen window is closed! My husky can jump and get all four feet on my kitchen counters so yours may be able to just walk out that kitchen window when he grows.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol I'll be sure to keep a close eye on the husky then. She's already getting into our neighbors fence. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasCrane (Nov 13, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Keep her tethered to you. Search for "*two week shutdown*" on this site- it's a great resource for introducing new dogs without overwhelming them and allowing them to learn how things work in the house.... and it will help with potty training.


For a puppy?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

David Winners said:


> It's A Husky Thing - Siberian Husky Forum
> 
> ...for more info.


Oh my gosh! I kind of surfed through some different threads in the training forum and it brought back so many memories of living with and showing Huskies! The thread about the yard being destroyed hit home! I was twelve years old before I realized that a back yard could actually grow grass instead of holes.
Sheilah


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

TexasCrane said:


> For a puppy?


Using those principles, yes... You'd modify for a pup so young but the general thought would still be the same. It's not so very different from potty training at 8 + weeks... Crate time is structured, non crate time is structured with tethering... I'm not saying lock them up, I'm saying every facet of their life is structured and controlled for a while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

LoveEcho said:


> Using those principles, yes... You'd modify for a pup so young but the general thought would still be the same. It's not so very different from potty training at 8 + weeks... Crate time is structured, non crate time is structured with tethering... I'm not saying lock them up, *I'm saying every facet of their life is structured and controlled for a while*.


 Exactly! And it might be a long while!

Works well for house breaking!! I would definitely use the crate more and when you cannot supervise the pup. When the pup is out it has to be with you, period and you have to be paying attention so it can not run off and go to the bathroom in other room.. Because every accident the pup has inside, just sets you back further..

I would also get some type of routine going.. And figure out a really good exercise plan for when the dog gets older...


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I do plan on taking her for runs with me once we get her a collar and a leash. I need to start running to lose my baby weight. I got huge with my 2nd baby lol. And I'll be starting out where she will be starting out tho she'll probably be able to run father than i will be able to.  but it will be good for both of us i think

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I looked for the two week shutdown and nothing popped up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

here you go

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks I'll try it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

I did read it I'll have to try this once we get her a leash and collar. It makes sense!! Thank you jax08

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

12 weeks old is too young for any kind of substantial run.


----------



## cjla (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh it won't be happening any time soon and on the 6th she'll be 4 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

